# A whirlwind romance indeed!



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, here on this happy Christmas day, Bernadette and Buddy would like to announce the arrivals of their eggs, Egg 1 and Egg 2.  This is the same couple that very, very recently met in my bedroom and immediately started "nesting" in the clean laundry that same day.  I set them up with a nice little basket in their cage and lo and behold, today there are two eggs and Buddy's in there glaring at everyone who comes close. As these are Bernadette's first eggs (well, technically they are Buddy's eggs!) and I am dying to see what their babies will look like, I am going to let them raise them and see. Bernadette is not quite sure what he should be doing, Buddy keeps coming out and looking at him pointedly, then back at the basket, like, HELLO, it's YOUR TURN NOW.  Bernadette did get in and sit in the basket for about 45 minutes yesterday, so at least he's learning. I have pics that I will hopefully get uploaded later today, they are very sweet and I'm so glad Berndatte, after two years of no romance, finally has found a lady he likes so much.  It is a nice Christmas present for him, Buddy, and for me.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Congratulations Bernie and Buddy!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

MaryJane, that's lovely.

I always think it's so sweet. the way that even pigeons have to learn how to be parents. Kind of like a dad with a newborn baby thinking "O dear - what am I supposed to do with this?" 

John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations. I am happy for the new couple. 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations to the happy couple, Bernadette and Buddy. I hope they hatch two bundles of cuteness.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

That's a great story, and my congratulations to the proud and expecting couple!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT a wonderful Christmas gift for all, MJ!!

We will certainly be waiting to see how things - ah - "develop"...

Squeaks and I send our very best wishes to the happy couple and look forward to seeing healthy happy squabs coming soon!

With love, hugs and scritches!

Shi & Squeaks

    

P.S. Will the little ones have names with a "christmas" theme???


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Here is a picture of the happy couple in their basket:










Buddy keeps trying to take my shoelaces into the nest and today Bernadette was carrying around Q-tips that I put out for them, and I was really surprised that he could carry Q-tips with such a serious lack of beak.  Christmas names is a good idea hehe. And yes John, they are often like people. . ."what the heck am I supposed to do with this?" lol.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulations to Bernadette and Buddy!!  

Sweet pic!! 

Lindi


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

MJ, 
I guess Bernadette was just waiting for the right girl. What a nice Christmas gift for you. Let's see now, by rough calculation, there could be babies somewhere in the region of Jan. 9-11th. They may be PT's first babies of the New Year. 

Margaret


----------

